
On Facebook: Lots of friends + sexy pics = you're a narcissist - makimaki
http://www.theglobeandmail.com/servlet/story/RTGAM.20080925.wlfacebook25/BNStory/lifeFamily/home
======
gaius
I think that journalists misunderstand "friends" in the context of FB. It's
more like your address book. I have people on mine that I haven't seen face-
to-face in years for whatever reason. Our paths may or may not cross again,
but I know how to contact them if I'm ever where they are, or want to organize
a reunion from primary school or am looking to hire someone with a particular
skill/get hired somewhere or whatever. A few hundred people I think is
perfectly normal.If FB had called it 'contacts' instead of friends, it would
have been much clearer.

